# AMD Ryzen 2400G and DRM



## deischen (Nov 11, 2018)

Not sure if this is the correct forum to post this.  I've got an AMD Ryzen 2400G (Vega 11), currently I'm using radeonkms from drm-devel-kmod (4.16.g20181027_1).  X and KDE work fine with it, but it's using the vesa driver.  If I switch out the radeonkms driver, and try to use amdgpu (kld_list="amdgpu"), I lose the console.  I boot single user, kldload amdgpu, then lose the console.  I'm assuming the 2400G isn't supported by drm-devel-kmod yet, is this the case?  Or are we suppose to lose the console?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2018)

There are some problems with the drivers if you use EFI boot. 


```
The experimental drm-devel-kmod port can be enabled for amdgpu (for AMD
GPUs starting with the HD7000 series / Tahiti) or i915kms (for Intel
APUs starting with HD3000 / Sandy Bridge) through kld_list in
/etc/rc.conf. radeonkms for older AMD GPUs can be loaded and there are
some positive reports if EFI boot is NOT enabled (similar to amdgpu).

For amdgpu: kld_list="amdgpu"
For Intel: kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
For radeonkms: kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"

Please ensure that all users requiring graphics are members of the
"video" group.

Older generations are supported by the legacy kms modules (radeonkms / 
i915kms) in base or by installing graphics/drm-legacy-kmod.
```


----------

